# Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?



## Bruno888888 (26 November 2009)

Ich habe ein kostenplichtiges Abo , dort soll ich per brief usw kündigen , #
Reicht es denn nicht aus wenn ich per e-mail ne Kündigung verschicke?


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*

Warum nicht? *Du* musst nur sicher stellen, dass der Empfänger die Nachricht auch bekommt, besten Falls mit einer Kündigungsbestätigung.


----------



## Bruno888888 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*

danke erstmal aber mann quakt mich zu mit 
ein brief schicken usw. 
also geantwortet hat die Seite antwortet unter den Support das sie nciht berechtigt seien Kündigungen entgegenzunehmen .
ist soone Kontaktseite die ich vergessen habe abzubestellen darum muss ich 30euro zahlen aber abbestellen habe ich mir einfacher vorgestellt .
Also muss ich dann in den Apfel beissen oder kann ich darauf bestehen eine Kündigung über das Net auszuschreiben !
Ist ein wenig speziell die Frage oder ?
Na mal sehen ob das jemand weiss ?
Vielleicht hilft es ja ein wenig Dampf zu machen mit 
Verbraucherschutzinformationsbeigaben 
in Form der dreisten Firma !
:wall::-?


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*



Bruno888888 schrieb:


> also geantwortet hat die Seite antwortet unter den Support das sie nciht berechtigt seien Kündigungen entgegenzunehmen .


Und wer bearbeitet die Kündigung? Der Support! Meiner Meinung nach kann es dir egal sein, ob der Hausmeister oder der Geschäftsführer die Kündigung entgegen nimmt. Du hast es nun schriftlich und damit hat der Mohr seine Schuldigkeit getan. Blöd nur, dass der Anbieter ein anderes Rechtsverständnis aufbringt - wiederum egal, wer da was blubbert.


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*

Schau mal in §309 Ziffer 13 BGB


> ...unwirksam... ist....eine Bestimmung, durch die Anzeigen oder Erklärungen, die dem Verwender oder einem Dritten gegenüber abzugeben sind, an eine strengere Form als die Schriftform oder an besondere Zugangserfordernisse gebunden werden.


zur Schriftform dann §126 BGB nachlesen.


----------



## Bruno888888 (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*

danke erstmal ich weiss ja nicht , ja das Rechtsverständniss !
Wie sieht das denn aus .
Mann hat mir gesagt das man diese nicht entgegennehmen kann .
Und dann ist sie trotzdem gültig ?
Tja da weiss ich nicht so richtig drüber bescheid !
es gibt da mehrere supports unter der Firma .
es ist ja definitiv die Firma !
Also muss ich mir aus rechtsgründen keine weiteren Gedanken machen , wenn ich eine Kündigung per E-mail zu der angemeldeten Seite geschickt habe ?
Unter den angegebenen Support !
Geantwortet haben die ja darauf , halt nur das es nicht geht !
Also brauche ich mir keine weiteren Gedanken zu machen .
abbuchung stornieren und fertig !
Das reicht also ?


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*

*Strenger* als Schriftform geht nicht, also lautet der Umkehrschluss?


Schriftform =





			
				§126 BGB schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Ist durch Gesetz schriftliche Form vorgeschrieben, so muss die Urkunde von dem Aussteller *eigenhändig *durch Namensunterschrift oder .......* unterzeichnet* werden.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*

Grundproblem einer e-Mail ist, dass man die Zustellung der e-Mail an den Empfänger im Streitfall nur dann beweisen kann, wenn dieser eine Rückbestätigung unter Zitierung bzw. unter Bezugnahme auf den Originalinhalt versendet hat. 

Wurde die Kündigung jedoch rückbestätigt, hat der Anbieter diese nachweislich zur Kenntnis genommen.

Wenn der Anbieter die Kündigung per e-Mail ausschließt und auf der Schriftform besteht, dann müsste diese Bedingung aber m.M.n. mindestens aus den AGB hervorgehen, eher noch direkt im Vertrag explizit so erwähnt sein. Hat er vorher nicht explizit die Kündigung per Mail ausgeschlossen, so kann er nicht hinterher kommen und diese für unwirksam erklären, wenn er sie dann auch noch rückbestätigt hatte, unter Bezugnahme.


----------



## Reducal (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*



Bruno888888 schrieb:


> abbuchung stornieren und fertig !


Damit entziehst du dem Anbieter seinen Umsatz, dem du zuvor zugestimmt hattest, oder?


----------



## Teleton (26 November 2009)

*AW: Ist eine Kündigung über e-mail rechtskräftig bei abos ?*



> Wenn der Anbieter die Kündigung per e-Mail ausschließt und auf der Schriftform besteht, dann müsste diese Bedingung aber m.M.n. mindestens aus den AGB hervorgehen, eher noch direkt im Vertrag explizit so erwähnt sein.


Natürlich muss eine Schriftformklausel mindestens in den AGB enthalten sein. In AGB reicht aber auch aus,§309 BGB regelt ja welche Klauseln in AGB zulässig sind und welche nicht. 


Um was für ein Abo geht es eigentlich?


----------



## Till Wollheim (13 April 2012)

Was ist eigentlich wenn der Verlag - man glaubt es nicht z. B. das Handelsblatt - in seinen AGBs *kein Wort* zur Thematik Kündigung verliert. Dann aber im Bestätigungsschreiben sagt, Kündigung ist *schriftlich* nötig. Welche Frist ist dann einzuhalten?? Rechtsprechung??

Gruß Till


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2012)

Wenn Du ein Bestätigungsschreiben bekommen hast ist die Sache doch klar, oder?
Der Verlag hat m.E. die Kündigung zur Kenntnis genommen, in den AGB steht nichts über Fristen - damit nach meinem Verständnis Kündigung rechtskräftig


----------

